# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Գեղանկարներս...

## ԿԳԴ

Որոշեցի գեղանկարներիս համար նոր թեմա բացել, ալբոմներում էլ տեղ չկա նկարներիս համար:  :Smile:  Կարող եք քննադատել վերջի արված նկարներս: Նկարներին վերնագիր չեմ դնում ու չեմ էլ ստորագրում, գտնում եմ, որ դեռ դրա ժամանակը չի: Առաջին նկարիս մեջ մեր գյուղի հին թաղամասերց մեկն եմ նկարել: :Blush:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.11.2009), Ambrosine (24.11.2009), CactuSoul (30.01.2010), Chilly (08.01.2010), Chuk (24.11.2009), cold skin (24.11.2009), davidus (24.11.2009), E-la Via (02.02.2010), einnA (23.09.2010), Hayk Avetisyan (24.11.2009), Inna (19.02.2011), Jarre (19.04.2010), Malxas (26.01.2011), Mark Pauler (26.01.2011), Monk (24.11.2009), Nare-M (09.05.2010), SSS (21.04.2010), Tig (24.11.2009), Ungrateful (24.11.2009), VisTolog (24.11.2009), Yeghoyan (24.11.2009), Yevuk (24.11.2009), Արէա (04.05.2011), Արիացի (24.11.2009), Արմինե (08.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (25.11.2009), Դատարկություն (24.11.2009), Լեո (24.11.2009), Ծով (25.11.2009), Հայկօ (24.11.2009), Ձայնալար (24.11.2009), Մանուլ (24.11.2009), ՆանՍ (23.09.2010), Ուլուանա (24.11.2009), Ուրվական (24.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (24.11.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Էս էլ սարում պլեների ժամանակ եմ նկարել, :Smile:  մի կին կար, մենակ ապրում էր էդ սարում ու շատ կենդանիներ էր պահում, բայց մի այծ ուներ ուր գնում էր այծը շան նման հետևում էր նրան, շատ սիրուն կերկար էր ու իրան շատ եմ նկարել: Երկուսը ձեզ ցույց տամ: :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (24.11.2009), Ambrosine (24.11.2009), Ariadna (24.11.2009), CactuSoul (30.01.2010), Chuk (24.11.2009), cold skin (24.11.2009), davidus (24.11.2009), E-la Via (02.02.2010), einnA (22.09.2010), Enigmatic (24.11.2009), Hayk Avetisyan (24.11.2009), Inna (19.02.2011), Jarre (24.11.2009), Kuk (24.11.2009), Mark Pauler (26.01.2011), Monk (24.11.2009), Nare-M (09.05.2010), SSS (21.04.2010), Tig (24.11.2009), Ungrateful (24.11.2009), Yevuk (24.11.2009), Անի Ներկարար (18.05.2011), Արէա (04.05.2011), Արիացի (24.11.2009), Արմինե (08.05.2010), Արևհատիկ (25.11.2009), Դատարկություն (24.11.2009), Ծով (25.11.2009), Հայկօ (24.11.2009), Ձայնալար (24.11.2009), Մանոն (24.11.2009), Մանուլ (24.11.2009), ՆանՍ (23.09.2010), Ուլուանա (24.11.2009), Ուրվական (24.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (24.11.2009), Ֆոտոն (24.11.2009)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> Էս էլ սարում պլեների ժամանակ եմ նկարել, մի կին կար, մենակ ապրում էր էդ սարում ու շատ կենդանիներ էր պահում, բայց մի այծ ուներ ուր գնում էր այծը շան նման հետևում էր նրան, շատ սիրուն կերկար էր ու իրան շատ եմ նկարել: Երկուսը ձեզ ցույց տամ:


Էս ինչ լավ նկարներ են, արդեն իսկ փոքր չափերով տեսնելուց  գունային համադրությունները, ջերմությունը ազդեց վրաս: Շատ ապրես

----------

ԿԳԴ (24.11.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Շատ լավն են Սաթ  :Love:  , շատ փափուկ ու ջերմ, անուն լավ ես անում, որ չես դնում, բայց ստորագրի էլի, համեստություն մի արա, ամեն մի նկարիչ տենց չի կարա նկարի:

----------

Ambrosine (24.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (24.11.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Էս ինչ լավ նկարներ են, արդեն իսկ փոքր չափերով տեսնելուց  գունային համադրությունները, ջերմությունը ազդեց վրաս: Շատ ապրես


 Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ, քննադատությունն  էլ մի մոռացեք: :Wink: 


> Շատ լավն են Սաթ  , շատ փափուկ ու ջերմ, անուն լավ ես անում, որ չես դնում, բայց ստորագրի էլի, համեստություն մի արա, ամեն մի նկարիչ տենց չի կարա նկարի:


Ձայ շնորհակալ եմ, դեռ փոքրուց, որ սկսեցի նկարելը ստորգրությանը կարևորություն չէի տալի, մտածում էի, որ նկարը կփչացնի ու հատկապես ինձ դուր չէր գալի էն նկարները որոնց տակ մեծ ու գունավոր ստորագրություն էր դրվում, դա իսկապես փչացնում էր նկարը ու ես էլ մինչև հիմա չեմ ստորագրում, նախ դեռ ես նկարիչ չեմ, հետո էլ չեմ մտածում, որ արժեք ունեն էս նկարները, չնայած մեկ-մեկ վաճառելու ժամանակ գնորդները պահանջել են, ես էլ կտավի հետևի մասում իմ անուն եմ գրել ու վերջ, այդքանն էլ բավական է: :Wink:

----------

Jarre (19.04.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

Սաթ, ստորագրելու ժամանակն ա :Wink:  Քեզ մի թերագնահատի  :Angry2:

----------

Jarre (19.04.2010), VisTolog (24.11.2009), ԿԳԴ (24.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Սաթ, արդեն ասել եմ, առանց հոգնելու կկրկնեմ, քո գույները, գունային զգացողությունդ հրաշք են: Էս երկու նկարների մեջ հատկապես կենդանությունը հավանեցի, չգիտեմ ոնց ասեմ, իրանք մեռած չեն, իրանց մեջից կյանքը, շարժումը, ու էդ մեջի կերպարների սերը իրենց շրջապատի ու իրենց ծանր գործի նկատմամբ զգացվում են: Կեցցե՛ս:

----------

Jarre (19.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (24.11.2009), Մանուլ (24.11.2009), Ուլուանա (24.11.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ, ստորագրելու ժամանակն ա Քեզ մի թերագնահատի


Դե լավ, քեզ նկար նվիրելուց կստորագրեմ:  :Jpit: 


> Սաթ, արդեն ասել եմ, առանց հոգնելու կկրկնեմ, քո գույները, գունային զգացողությունդ հրաշք են: Էս երկու նկարների մեջ հատկապես կենդանությունը հավանեցի, չգիտեմ ոնց ասեմ, իրանք մեռած չեն, իրանց մեջից կյանքը, շարժումը, ու էդ մեջի կերպարների սերը իրենց շրջապատի ու իրենց ծանր գործի նկատմամբ զգացվում են: Կեցցե՛ս:


Ապրեք դուք , որ կաք ու գնահատում եք արվեստս: :Blush:

----------

Ambrosine (24.11.2009), Jarre (19.04.2010)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Լավն են շատ։ Գույներն իսկապես հրաշք են։  :Love:  Համ էլ Չուկի հետ համաձայն եմ. շատ կենդանի են, ոնց որ շնչեն։  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (19.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (24.11.2009)

----------


## Արամ

ես 2 պոստիդ առաջին նկարը ուղղակի հրաշալի ա

----------

Jarre (19.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (24.11.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Սաթ ջան, նկարներիդ ոճը շատ եմ նմանեցնում Վան Գոգի ոճին  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (19.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (24.11.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ ջան, նկարներիդ ոճը շատ եմ նմանեցնում Վան Գոգի ոճին


Ապրես Լեո ջան, բա որ իմանաս, թե ես ինչքան շատ եմ սիրում Վան գոգի ստեղծած նկարները ու ընդհանրապես պոստ իմպրեսիոնիզմի սիրահար եմ... :Love:

----------

Alphaone (12.02.2014)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Սաթ ջան, նկարներիդ ոճը շատ եմ նմանեցնում Վան Գոգի ոճին


 :Think: : Այ եթե Վան Գոգը Առլի փոխարեն Շամշադինում ապրած լիներ, կարող ա... Կարող ա  :Smile: : Բայց Վան Գոգի ոճին նման են միայն, երևի, լայն վրձնահարվածները (բայց ավելի կարճ), չնայած Սաթի մոտ գույների անցումը շատ ավելի փափուկ ա, Գոգոյի նկարներում կոնտրաստը ավելի մեծ ա: Սաթի գույները ավելի տաք են, համ էլ  :Love: : Ինչ-որ ֆովիստական բան կա նկարներումդ, Սա՛թ: Վանգոգա-սեզանա-գոգենա-սարյանական  :Smile: : Մի խոսքով՝ չհամեմատենք, դու դու ես:

----------

Ariadna (25.01.2010), Chuk (25.11.2009), Jarre (19.04.2010), ԿԳԴ (25.11.2009), Հայուհի (22.05.2010), ՆանՍ (23.09.2010)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Էս նկարը նկարելիս ես իսկապես երջանիկ էի, ինձ ինչ պետք էր ունեի, ներկ, կտավ, վրձին, մայրամուտ :Love:  և գյուղական գեղեցիկ տեսարան, նկարչին միայն պետք էր դա նկատել ու նկարել: :Love:  Հիմա դուք ինձ ասեք օրվա,մայրամուտի տպավորություն կա՞ նկարիս մեջ, թե իմ առաջ դրված խնդիրը չեմ լուծել:

----------

Ambrosine (25.11.2009), Ariadna (25.01.2010), CactuSoul (30.01.2010), Chuk (25.11.2009), einnA (23.09.2010), Inna (19.02.2011), Jarre (19.04.2010), Mark Pauler (26.01.2011), Nare-M (09.05.2010), SSS (21.04.2010), Արմինե (08.05.2010), Ձայնալար (25.11.2009), Մանուլ (25.11.2009), Ուլուանա (25.11.2009), Ռուֆուս (25.11.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Սաթ, ես տեսողական խնդիր ունեմ, մայրամուտի ժամին առաջս ամեն ինչը խժդժում ա, բան չեմ տեսնում... էս նկարն էլ ա խժդժ, ուրեմն ստացվել ա  :Jpit: ս

----------

ԿԳԴ (25.11.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Յա, էս հերթագրվու՞մ եք։ Ինձ էլ հերթագրեք, էլի  :Jpit:   :Blush: ։ Քանի՞ հոգի կա հերթում։

----------

E-la Via (18.05.2011), einnA (18.05.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Յա, էս հերթագրվու՞մ եք։ Ինձ էլ հերթագրեք, էլի  ։ Քանի՞ հոգի կա հերթում։


Գրանցեցի,  :Jpit:  բայց ներքինը նկարելու համար բնորդի ներկայությունը պարտադիր ա, թե չէ նենց միայն արտաքինը կլինի:   :Wink:

----------


## einnA

> Յա, էս հերթագրվու՞մ եք։ Ինձ էլ հերթագրեք, էլի  ։ Քանի՞ հոգի կա հերթում։


դե քանի որ way-ը գաղտնի է պայմանավորվել, հերթի մեջ առաջ ընկնել չկա  :Wink: 
դուրս է գալիս, որ ես առաջինն եմ  :Jpit:

----------

E-la Via (18.05.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

> դե քանի որ way-ը գաղտնի է պայմանավորվել, հերթի մեջ առաջ ընկնել չկա 
> դուրս է գալիս, որ ես առաջինն եմ


Հապա մի էս դաղալին նայեք   :Angry2: : Սաթը վկա, ես թաքուն չեմ պայմանավորվել, ազնիվ պիոներականի խոսք  :Smile: : Էնպես որ...

Դե լաաավ, որ շատ ես ուզում, կարծում եմ սիրտս շահելու ձև կգտնես , հը ????

----------

einnA (18.05.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ով շուտ հասնի Կողբ, նա էլ կշահի:  :Jpit:  Ես սկսեմ կտավներս ձգել:

----------

E-la Via (18.05.2011), einnA (18.05.2011), Tig (18.05.2011)

----------


## einnA

> Ով շուտ հասնի Կողբ, նա էլ կշահի:  Ես սկսեմ կտավներս ձգել:


Սաթ դու վրաները ձգի, աչքիս կենացները քաղցրանում են  :Jpit:

----------


## Անի Ներկարար

Իսկապես շատ գեղեցիկ ես նկարում: Նկարներդ խոսում են մարդու հոգու հետ : Նայելուց հետո մի տեսակ անսովոր հրճվանք զգացի:  :Smile:  Հիանալի են :Love:

----------

einnA (18.05.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթ դու վրաները ձգի, աչքիս կենացները քաղցրանում են


Ձգել եմ, սպասում եմ ձեզ:  :Jpit: 




> Իսկապես շատ գեղեցիկ ես նկարում: Նկարներդ խոսում են մարդու հոգու հետ : Նայելուց հետո մի տեսակ անսովոր հրճվանք զգացի:  Հիանալի են


 Շնորհակալ եմ շատ Անի ջան: :Smile:

----------

einnA (18.05.2011), Անի Ներկարար (19.05.2011)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Մի քանի բնանկար, պլեների ժամանակ արված  և նատյուրմորտներ:  Որոկի համար՝ կներեք, լուսանկարչական ապարատս վատն էր, դրա համար ա սենց փայլում նկարները:  :Sad:

----------

Ambrosine (13.10.2011), aragats (13.10.2011), Ariadna (15.10.2011), Arpine (14.10.2011), Baltazar (14.02.2014), Chuk (14.10.2011), Claudia Mori (14.10.2011), E-la Via (15.10.2011), einnA (13.10.2011), Freeman (15.10.2011), Lusina (14.10.2011), Lusinamara (13.10.2011), Mark Pauler (13.10.2011), Moonwalker (13.10.2011), Nare-M (15.10.2011), Ripsim (26.11.2011), Tig (13.10.2011), Արէա (14.10.2011), Արևհատիկ (13.10.2011), Ժունդիայի (15.10.2011), Լեո (12.02.2014), Հայկօ (13.10.2011), Ուլուանա (17.10.2011)

----------


## E-la Via

> 


Սաթ ջան, էս նկարը ո՜նց դուրս եկավ  :Love: ;
Կանչում ա…
Ապրես ...

----------

Lusinamara (15.10.2011), Ripsim (15.10.2011), Tig (16.10.2011), ԿԳԴ (12.02.2014)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Ողջուն Ակումբ, վաղուց չեմ տեղադրել իմ աշխատանքներից, :Blush:  ահա երկուսը, որը նկարել եմ անցած տարի մեր ամառային պլեների ժամանակ։  :Smile:

----------

Alphaone (12.02.2014), Ambrosine (13.02.2014), Baltazar (14.02.2014), Chuk (12.02.2014), Jarre (12.02.2014), My World My Space (12.02.2014), Peace (26.02.2014), Աթեիստ (12.02.2014), Արամ (12.02.2014), Նաիրուհի (12.02.2014), Վոլտերա (12.02.2014)

----------

